# Circuito antirrebote RC



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola amigos, buscando por el foro no encontre mejor opcion que abrir este tema. mi duda es la siguiente, tengo que hacer un pulsador para contar con el 4029 de 0-9. por ahora he encontrado dos ilustraciones que pueden ayudarme. pero tengo dudas. paso a mostrarles las dos imagenes.
en la primera (RC) los que me generan el tiempo son el capacitor y la resistencia que esta en serie con este, el cual es aproximadamente 2 segundos.
Ahora bien:
1- Es necesario colocar la resistencia de 22k en el pulsador?
2- Dicha resistencia puede ser un poco mas chica? digamos......... 10k?

El segundo esquema (RC_2) es lo mismo?


Eso seria todo. Espero poder haber sido claro. les agradesco desde ya.

Saludos.


----------



## ericksm (Jun 13, 2013)

Puedes probar el que te genera menos ruido o tambien implementar un filtro con el schmitt trigger 40106 o el 7414


----------



## JulioBC (Jun 14, 2013)

En el segundo esquema no tienes el condensador C2 cortocircuitado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 14, 2013)

Amigo, ningun esquema es correcto, en el 1er. caso, no estas generando una señal de nivel logica aceptable, por causa del divisor resistivo, con esos valores de resistencias. En el 2do. caso como menciona el compañero, es erroneo.
Busca en la red, hay cientos de ejemplos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 14, 2013)

ericksm dijo:


> Puedes probar el que te genera menos ruido o tambien implementar un filtro con el schmitt trigger 40106 o el 7414



Gracias!!



JulioBC dijo:


> En el segundo esquema no tienes el condensador C2 cortocircuitado?





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, ningun esquema es correcto, en el 1er. caso, no estas generando una señal de nivel logica aceptable, por causa del divisor resistivo, con esos valores de resistencias. En el 2do. caso como menciona el compañero, es erroneo.
> Busca en la red, hay cientos de ejemplos.



Julio y Roberto: Hoy me di cuenta de eso, cuando le puse mas atencion en el analisis de ese circuito. no me di cuenta.


Ese circuito erroneo no sera el de la imagen adjunta n°1? digamos.. que la persona que lo dibujó, a la hora de dibujarlo lo hizo mal y en esta imagen es como realmente debe conectarse.

adjunto una imagen n°2 porque tengo duda para que serviria ese circuito. es un antirrebote como lei en el tema de donde saque esa imagen. pero en que circunstancias valdria la pena hacer ese conexionado? yo creo que con la img n°1 voy a andar bien. lo checkeo y luego comento que tal me fue. 
Un dato: estoy utilizando los microswitch esos de 4x4 mm, ya que supuestamente son los que menos ruido llevan al circuito.

en fin, probare lo de la img n°1 y luego comento que tal me fue.

Gracias a todos por responder y ayudarme!!


----------



## ericksm (Jun 15, 2013)

hay esta un circuito rc para antirrebote, pruebalo aunque debe funcionar porque es de una buena pagina 

salu2


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu aporte, erick. lo que si, con esos valores no me cuenta bien, tiene rebotes. estoy usando un miniswitch de esos de 4x4 mm con el circuito que me diste, pero el rebote esta presente. que valores puedo modificar y que con qué valores. 

gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2013)

el tema es asi:
cuando haces un antirrebote tenes que asegurarte de mandar una señal limpia al chip.
por ejemplo si el chip trabaja recibiendo un flanco de bajada , entonces ese flanco debe ser bueno , como en este caso :
ver dibujo) 


ves que no se forman divisores de tension ?? 

ahora bien , de que valor sera al R que va a positivo ??
y el C ???? 

siempre hay un juego de equilibrio, en el que se prioriza tal o cual cosa.
por ejemplo:
vamos a la R. primero :
si me dices que el pulsador estara en la placa misma, pues no tennes gran problema, entonces podras hacer la R. si quieres de 100 K o mas (mejor menos , por que ademas no hay problema) .

pero si me decis que queres poner el pulsador lejos de la placa, por ejemplo con un cable llevarlo a varios metros , entonces te da un poco de incertidumbre el ruido .
en ese caso queres niveles mas seguros, mas cercanos a lso valores de alimentacion .

quiero decirte con esto que una entrada de cualquier chip que (por dar un ejemplo) esta puesta a +vcc a travez de una R de 1 Mohm sera mas sensible y ruidosa que una que esta con una R. de 1 K.,

es como decir que un globo esta atado a un ancla de 1 tonelada soporta mas a que se lo lleve el viento que un globo que esta atado a un peso de 1 Kg.


entonces, supongamso que decidis ponerle una R de 33 K a +vcc .........que C le colocas ??
como esa R y el C son justo los que te dan el retardo para evitar el ruido  entonces lo primero que es ??

saber que retardo hace falta  !!

y como sabemos eso ??

mi criterio en su momento fue el siguiente :
si hago un retardo muy pero muy chic , digamos micro seg.  puede ser posible que se meta ruido al pulsar y que detecte como varias pulsadas.

ahora por el otro extremo : si hago un retardo muy grande es posible que si pulso 2 veces seguidas rapido no sea capaz de detectar las 2 pulsadas.

como hago entonces ?? 
lo primero es medir tiempos de pulsadas, asi que como ya me habia hecho el circuito contador lo que hice fue hacer un retardo, supongamos de 1 segundo  (una bestia ) :

1 segundo  = 10 K *  100 uF 
como R = 10 K use UN POTE .

asi que me puse a pulsar rapido , obvio el contador no detectaba las pulsadas .
fui bajando el pote hasta que note que el contador si detectaba bien todas .
saque el pote  y lo medi.

por sea caso defini un valor de tao 3 o 4 veces menor .

listo el poyo.


----------



## ericksm (Jun 17, 2013)

Realice este circuito, aunque el filtro no es 100% efectivo, reduce el ruido considerablemente



Resistencia de 5.6k y para el condensador puedes probar con 4.7u hasta 22u que fue el rango que probe el circuito con buenos resultados

Y como te habia comentado, tambien puedes realizar el filtro con el trigger Schmitt



Suerte


----------



## palurdo (Jun 18, 2013)

Pon un Monoestable redisparable con un 555 y te evitas la red de retardo y el trigger schmitt (por ejemplo, puedes configurar el monoestable para 200ms, si tu velocidad máxima de cuenta va a ser de 5 cuentas por segundo). Si lo quieres puedes hacerlo también con un par de transistores, unas resistencias y un condensador.

Mira este enlace:

http://electrodesarrollo.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/timer-555-monoestable-redisparable.html


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 18, 2013)

Probá como dice *fernando*, hasta que te dé la combinación justa, pensá que el anti-rebote depende mucho del pulsador que usas, por ej. no es lo mismo el rebote de un pulsador típico de PCB:






Que el de un pulsador típico de gabinete:






Este último tiene muchísimo más rebote.

Otra alternativa que tenés es realizar un anti-rebote por soft.

Sobre el circuito que publicó *fernando*, no tiene resistencia de descarga, lo que podría quitarle vida útil al capacitor.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2013)

cosmefulanito: 
explicame eso de la R. de descarga, mire mi circuito y para mi esta ok:
no hay incertidumbre: 
el C. se carga lento a travez de la R . y se descarga rapido a travez de el pulsador.
acaso decis porner una R. minima con el P. para limitar la descarga rapida ?? 
si es eso jamas lo tuve en cuenta, podria para C. grandes donde la corriente sea mucha , pero para uno de estos no lo veo .

si estas  SEGURO  que lo daña decime .

un saludo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ...y se descarga rapido a travez de el pulsador.
> acaso decis porner una R. minima con el P. para limitar la descarga rapida ??



Exacto, yo pondría una resistencia para limitar el pico de descarga, pensá que estás poniendo en corto el capacitor y si suponemos un ESR bajo, el pico de corriente puede ser elevado (independientemente del valor de C, lo que si hará el valor del C es aumentar el tiempo en el que se produce la descarga debido al aumento de carga), obviamente en un tiempo muy corto, pero elevado al fin.

Si hacés eso una vez, no pasa nada, el típico corto que uno hace con el destornillador cuando metes mano en una fuente, pero dejar ese corto como parte del diseño no me parece adecuado, más si se va a dar en forma repetida.



fernandob dijo:


> ...si estas  SEGURO  que lo daña decime .
> 
> un saludo



Lo que te digo, lo sé por lo que estudié, pero nunca hice un experimento a ver en cuanto se acorta la vida útil del capacitor.

*Editado:*

Otra cosa que se me pasó, pensá también en el pulsador, c/pulsación=chispa => menor vida útil en los contactos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola a todos! gracias por su ayuda, a todoss. Lo solucione con una bascula Nand. debido a que no tenia mucho tiempo para buscar la correcta config para el antirrebote.


Muchas gracias de nuevo. Saludos.


----------

